# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  خطب مكتوبة

## أبو عبدالله العراقي

السلام عليكم 
أقدم لكم العديد من الخطب المكتوبة المنوعة لعدد من المشايخ وهي مرتبة ومبوبة حسب المواضيع
وعرضها سهل جدا بمجرد الضغط فوق العنوان ستعرض لك الخطبة المكتوبة في متصفح جديد
نقلا من موقع زاد الداعية 
http://www.islamdoor.com

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

جزاك الله خيرا هل ثمة خطا لم اجد ما يشير الى خطب مكتوبة .

----------


## أبو عبدالله العراقي

> جزاك الله خيرا هل ثمة خطا لم اجد ما يشير الى خطب مكتوبة .


جزاك الله خيرا الاخ رشيد الكيلاني على هذه الملاحظة هناك خطأ في الرابط 
والرابط الصحيح هو
http://www.islamdoor.com/k/

----------

